# Chat Programm - Hilfe



## styler2go (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Problem.
Ich habe einen Chat programmiert, alledrings habe ich ein Problem:

Er läd IMMER das geschriebene neu. Statt wenn man einmal Hallo schriebt kommt immer wieder Hallo bis der andere was anderes schreibt. Auf dem Bild ist es zur vedeutlichung.


----------



## Chumper (18. Juli 2008)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von Visual Basic, aber selbst wenn ich sie hätte, könnte ich nur die Kristalkugel fragen, was der Fehler ist.
Ein paar Informationen wären für uns sicherlich hilfreich...
und wenn wir schon dabei sind, lies das hier bitte...
Ist zwar für Php aber trifft auf dich genauso zu


----------



## Masterclavat (18. Juli 2008)

1. Falsches Forum...VB.Net(2003, 2005 und 2008) gehört in das .Net-Forum.

2. Ohne Code(ausschnitt) kann dir wahrscheinlich nicht richtig geholfen werden.


----------



## styler2go (18. Juli 2008)

Also.

Auf dem Bild seht ihr dass andauernd wieder das selbe abgerufen wird.
Allerdings soll er nru abrufen, wenn dort auch etwas neues steht, nicht ständig.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich es ihm sage dass er nur laden soll wenn da was anderes steht...

Vielleicht jetzt verstanden? ich kann es einfach nicht besser erklären...


----------



## Chumper (18. Juli 2008)

Aber Code kannst du posten oder? 
Denn was du sagtest, das haben wir uns auch schon gedacht.


----------



## styler2go (18. Juli 2008)

Ist viel code drinn... welchen braucht ihr denn... den für das Senden oder Empfangen...


----------



## Chumper (18. Juli 2008)

Würd sagen den, in dem er die Datei oder die Datenbank oder was auch immer abfragt.


----------



## styler2go (18. Juli 2008)

```
File.Delete(My.Computer.FileSystem.SpecialDirectories.Temp & "chat.txt")
My.Computer.Network.DownloadFile("XxXx", My.Computer.FileSystem.SpecialDirectories.Temp & "chat.txt")          ListBox1.Items.Add(File.ReadAllText(My.Computer.FileSystem.SpecialDirectories.Temp & "chat.txt"))
```

Das ist der Downloadcode in dem er es in die Listbox läd.


----------



## Chumper (18. Juli 2008)

Überprüfst du auch, ob er den Code schonmal geladen hat und dann wartet, bis da neuer steht?


----------



## styler2go (18. Juli 2008)

In einem Timer ist nur der Code drinne... Mehr nicht...
Ich bin nicht der allerberste in Vb .Net...


----------



## Chumper (18. Juli 2008)

Ich auch nicht dann musst du überprüfen, ob in der Datei dasselbe steht, wie in der Liste, wenn ja, solange warten bis neuer Text da ist, ansonsten in die Listbox kopieren, die du vorher löscht.
Alternativ kannst du auch die Listbox vor jedem schreiben löschen, dann sollte das auch gehen


----------



## styler2go (18. Juli 2008)

Knanst du mir einen Beispielcode geben?


----------



## Chumper (18. Juli 2008)

Ich kann kein VB, aber vermute mal, so sollte es gehen zu meinem zweiten Vorschlag:

```
File.Delete(My.Computer.FileSystem.SpecialDirectories.Temp & "chat.txt");
My.Computer.Network.DownloadFile("XxXx", My.Computer.FileSystem.SpecialDirectories.Temp & "chat.txt");
ListBox1.Items.Clear; 
ListBox1.Items.Add(File.ReadAllText(My.Computer.FileSystem.SpecialDirectories.Temp & "chat.txt"))
```


----------



## styler2go (19. Juli 2008)

Es funktioniert so zwar, nur wird diesmal immer nur ein Nachricht angezeigt, es soll ja aber der gesamte chatverlauf angezeigt werden... Das ist ja das Problem. Er zeigt jetzt immer nur eine nachricht an, die neuste.


----------



## ronaldh (21. Juli 2008)

Trotz allem, wie von Masterclavat schon weiter oben angemerkt, FALSCHES FORUM! Die Spezialisten für .NET (und Dein Code ist ein .NET-VB) sitzen i .NET-Forum. Dieses hier ist das Forum für VB4-6, VBA.


----------



## styler2go (21. Juli 2008)

Kann ein Admin den Thread verschieben? Wäre nett, danke.


----------



## WerOLF (30. November 2008)

zwar schon etwas länger her, aber:

"pfusch" es dir zurecht und mach einen Vergleich:

Wenn NICHT neuertext  = altertext dann
schreibe neuertext in liste...
ende wenn


----------

